# No Discrimination Found in Complaint Regarding Recruitment Denial



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Feb 2010)

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/02/01/12701236.html


No discrimination found in military complaint
By Tom Godfrey, Toronto Sun

A Toronto man who filed a human rights complaint alleging he was turned down by the Canadian Forces Reserves because he is a “black African Muslim” has had his case thrown out by a high court.

Abdur-Rashid Balogun applied to be a Reserves officer in February 2001 and filed a complaint to the Canadian Human Rights Commission after waiting three years for a response.
Balogun alleged “difficulties and delays” in the application process were because of discrimination “based on his race, religion and national/ethnic origin,” the decision from a Federal Court of Appeal shows.

The complaint was handled by a commission investigator who ruled there was no discrimination and the complaint should not be sent to a tribunal for a hearing, according to the court.
Balogun sought leave to appeal to the Federal Court of Canada, which upheld the decision. He then took the complaint to the Federal Court of Appeal, which threw it out last week, making it the third federal body to do so.

Court heard Balogun’s application was placed on hold because of the results of a credit check, which had to be corrected before he could be accepted in the military.
Balogun argued a credit check wasn’t required for the position he had applied for.

“The appellant was not qualified for the employment opportunity at the relevant time,” court was told. “A credit check is part of this assessment which is used ... to determine a candidate’s suitability.”
Federal Court of Appeal Judge Carolyn Layden-Stevenson said an investigator ruled that Balogun’s recruitment be placed on hold because he didn’t provide paperwork to show his bad debts were dealt with. He was ultimately cleared.

The court was told it is mandatory for the Canadian Forces to check a potential recruit’s personal data, including his professional and educational qualification, trade certificate, employment data, criminal records, name and credit checks.
Layden-Stevenson said the delay was based on “administrative failures” of the military. 

Canadian Forces officials refused to comment Monday on the case.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Feb 2010)

Let's all play the race card. The only ones the "race card" doesn't seem to apply to is Caucasian males. Or is that me just being "racist"?


----------



## RhumRunner (2 Feb 2010)

Seriously, with the recruiting drives aimed at minorities that are going on across Canada, the CF would've jumped through hoops to get him signed up if his background check would've been cleared.

It seems to me like it's his gimmick for a free handout from the government.

And I agree with Silverback, caucasians are systematically kept out of jobs all in the name of racial employment equality. That's working well. :-\


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Feb 2010)

RumRunner said:
			
		

> And I agree with Silverback, caucasians are systematically kept out of jobs all in the name of racial employment equality. That's working well. :-\



Yeah, after years of reverse discrimination there's hardly any white guys in the army at all.    :


----------



## CountDC (2 Feb 2010)

I like this:  Balogun argued a credit check wasn’t required for the position he had applied for.

Seems to me a credit check is very important for an officer. 

Of course this is good too: 

Layden-Stevenson said the delay was based on “administrative failures” of the military 

despite this:  

Federal Court of Appeal Judge Carolyn Layden-Stevenson said an investigator ruled that Balogun’s recruitment be placed on hold because he didn’t provide paperwork to show his bad debts were dealt with.

Funny how his failure to provide paperwork is somehow  “administrative failures” of the military 

I hope he never gets in - see enough officers that don't take responsibility for their actions or lack of.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Feb 2010)

CountDC said:
			
		

> I hope he never gets in - see enough officers that don't take responsibility for their actions or lack of.



I'm sure that statement is rather unfair, I'm quite sure everyone has seen non-officer types in the same boat.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2010)

It's funny how most of the KIA in all our wars are "white guys". That was the demographic of this nation.

I don't care what colour a  person is, the best one for the job should get it.

As for him no supplying the proper credentials for his credit check, that is his responsibility, NOT the CFs.


----------



## john. M (3 Feb 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> *It's funny how most of the KIA in all our wars are "white guys". That was the demographic of this nation.*
> 
> I don't care what colour a  person is, the best one for the job should get it.
> 
> As for him no supplying the proper credentials for his credit check, that is his responsibility, NOT the CFs.



With all due respect whats your point ? They are majority for a reason.
We still have minorities KIA in Afghanistan. We also have a lot of minorities who have done more than one tour in Afghanistan and just because they haven't been KIA doesn't make them inferior. I would've expected better from an MWO


----------



## Journeyman (3 Feb 2010)

john. M said:
			
		

> With all due respect whats your point ?


I would ask you the same question, except I doubt there is one...besides practicing self-righteous indignation.

Big Silverback's post seemed quite clear to me; despite the demographic makeup of the CF resulting in most KIAs being "white guys," recruiting should emphasize "best person for the job." They are two separate clauses, neither of which seem that scandalous to me.



Oh, and when you're pondering what _you_ expect of MWOs.....maybe you should wait until you don't have to look at your watch when discussing "time in."   :


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2010)

john. M said:
			
		

> With all due respect whats your point ? They are majority for a reason.
> We still have minorities KIA in Afghanistan. We also have a lot of minorities who have done more than one tour in Afghanistan and just because they haven't been KIA doesn't make them inferior. I would've expected better from an MWO



There was a thread on this a couple of months ago, if interested, or in case you missed it. Have a great day.
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90296/post-888809#msg888809


----------



## john. M (3 Feb 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I would ask you the same question, except I doubt there is one...besides practicing self-righteous indignation.



Well I'm sorry you feel that way. I felt like he is undermining the minorities efforts on the war.



> Big Silverback's post seemed quite clear to me; despite the demographic makeup of the CF resulting in most KIAs being "white guys," recruiting should emphasize "best person for the job." They are two separate clauses, neither of which seem that scandalous to me.



Thats like saying I think most black people are criminals but some are good citizens. 


Oh, and when you're pondering what _you_ expect of MWOs.....maybe you should wait until you don't have to look at your watch when discussing "*time in.*"   :
[/quote]

I'm pretty sure we are not discussing tactics or regulations.
As i said I would've expected better morality from a man who is  in-charge of 300 or more people.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Feb 2010)

john. M said:
			
		

> Well I'm sorry you feel that way. I felt like he is undermining the minorities efforts on the war.
> 
> Thats like saying I think most black people are criminals but some are good citizens.
> 
> ...



Rather than try and argue, about something you obviously are missing, perhaps you should just be quiet. You're not able to decipher the two separate points and therefore cannot perceive the nuances of each. Ergo, your indignation is unfounded and you're starting to sound silly.

Best leave it alone before you get in trouble.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## FDO (3 Feb 2010)

As the Senior Recruiter in Toronto I can tell you that it does not make a Rats A** difference to any of us in this office what your colour is or where your from. We have our policies that we have to follow. We do see mostly visible minorities come in to our office. That could be because Toronto is 75% visible minority (heard it on the radio just before Christmas). Our concerns are security based NOT race based. If you owe creditors a lot of money then you need to pay them off. I have turned down many people due to bad debt or legal issues of ALL races and ethnic backgrounds. It was explained very carefull what they had to do to turn that decision around. If they decide not to follow my advice then they are free to look for employment elsewhere. 

As I read through the article (yes this thread is about the article not who has what time in or who died) He was turned down because he had debt. I'm pretty sure if it was because of his ethnic background the courts would have found differently.
Policy is policy period.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Feb 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> As the Senior Recruiter in Toronto I can tell you that it does not make a Rats A** difference to any of us in this office what your colour is or where your from. We have our policies that we have to follow. We do see mostly visible minorities come in to our office. That could be because Toronto is 75% visible minority (heard it on the radio just before Christmas). Our concerns are security based NOT race based. If you owe creditors a lot of money then you need to pay them off. I have turned down many people due to bad debt or legal issues of ALL races and ethnic backgrounds. It was explained very carefull what they had to do to turn that decision around. If they decide not to follow my advice then they are free to look for employment elsewhere.
> 
> As I read through the article (yes this thread is about the article not who has what time in or who died) He was turned down because he had debt. I'm pretty sure if it was because of his ethnic background the courts would have found differently.
> Policy is policy period.



He was turned down because of bad debt, however _he_ made it a challenge based on other issues;

Balogun alleged “difficulties and delays” in the application process were because of discrimination “based on his race, religion and national/ethnic origin,” the decision from a Federal Court of Appeal shows.

The courts found in favour of the Crown, in that all procedures were followed by Recruiting, and he was refused entry based on his decision to not compete requirements.  That being of his debt and credit history.

Just wanted to point out why race is being discussed in this thread, as it was _Balogun_ who is wasting our tax dollars, claiming racial, and religious bias.

dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2010)

john. M said:
			
		

> With all due respect whats your point ? They are majority for a reason.
> We still have minorities KIA in Afghanistan. We also have a lot of minorities who have done more than one tour in Afghanistan and just because they haven't been KIA doesn't make them inferior. I would've expected better from an MWO



What's your point? Don't even get started with me. My son was one of those "white guys" who were KIA.

I in NO WAY was denigrating the minorities. SO don't you start....take your "expectations" and...


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Feb 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> He was turned down because of bad debt, however _he_ made it a challenge based on other issues;
> 
> Balogun alleged “difficulties and delays” in the application process were because of discrimination “based on his race, religion and national/ethnic origin,” the decision from a Federal Court of Appeal shows.
> 
> ...



Visible minorities who pull this BS simply succeed in giving themselves a bad name.



> I failed to meet the requirements therefore you're all racist and hate "my kind".
> And just you never mind the fact that other visible minorities who meet the requirements are welcomed with open arms!/quote]


----------



## slowmode (3 Feb 2010)

The forces is full of diff races, white , black, arab, asian ect. This is just another case of a Muslim thinking he could pull the race card because of something he clearly failed to ensure before he signed up for the CF. Maybe this fool should see how many Muslims are actually employed by DND, I'm not sure of the number but I've seen quite a few.  As a guy (me) with Muslim parents i'll tell you now that this guys an idiot. 

Just my  :2c:


----------



## greentoblue (3 Feb 2010)

This guy's case doesn't have a leg to stand on.  If he had fulfilled all the necessary procedures and provided the paperwork on time then he would have my sympathy.

On the other hand, our argument that the Cdn Military appreciates diversity is weakened by advertising like the one at the top of the youtube homepage (if you are not logged in).  At first it starts with vehicles in motion but then ends with six soldiers, sailors and airmen posed together none of whom are visible minority.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Feb 2010)

greentoblue said:
			
		

> On the other hand, our argument that the Cdn Military appreciates diversity is weakened by advertising like the one at the top of the youtube homepage (if you are not logged in).  At first it starts with vehicles in motion but then ends with six soldiers, sailors and airmen posed together none of whom are visible minority.



It's damned if you do, damned if you don't.

People also used to complain when ads showed a higher than national demographic mix of visible minorities and women.


----------



## mariomike (3 Feb 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> People also used to complain when ads showed a higher than national demographic mix of visible minorities and women.



Diversity can be photo-shopped in or out, as the need may be. Just don't get caught!
( Click the pic ):
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/toronto/archive/2009/06/10/city-digitally-adds-black-guy-to-fun-guide-cover-to-make-it-more-inclusive.aspx

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/toronto/archive/2009/06/11/photoshop-challenge-make-the-inclusive-fun-guide-more-fun.aspx

"Diversity, Our Photoshopped-In Strength":
http://torontoist.com/2009/06/diversity_our_photoshopped-in_strength.php

Not only the driver, but the boat's motor disappears along with him! ( Except his knees ).
http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/2008/07/sun-gotcha.html


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Feb 2010)

Cripes, it must be exhausting to be a reverse racist.  Constantly looking for a lack of multiculturalism.  Always counting the numbers, always finding how they don't add up to your expectations.  
Playing the race card these days is generally the lame last attempt to seek advantage from an ignorant failure who doesn't want to face up to their own shortcomings.  But then again, when it is so very successful in so many areas, it doesn't surprise me that it happens as often as it does.  My big fear now is that this clown will pay off his outstanding debts and reapply then get in.  Guys like that are morale cancer in any organization.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Feb 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/toronto/archive/2009/06/10/city-digitally-adds-black-guy-to-fun-guide-cover-to-make-it-more-inclusive.aspx



AHHH!!!     That is just plain creepy!!  And the original family doesn't exactly look white either.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> .... Guys like that are morale cancer in any organization.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## slowmode (3 Feb 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth!



We can just continue laughing at people like them.


----------



## mariomike (4 Feb 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Cripes, it must be exhausting to be a reverse racist.  Constantly looking for a lack of multiculturalism.  Always counting the numbers, always finding how they don't add up to your expectations.



Our governments, at all levels, keep such statistics:
“Of the last 7,002 new recruits into the CF the demographics have shifted markedly. Of those 7,002 new members they are: Women 15%; Aboriginal People 4%; visible Minorities 8% and Persons with Disabilities 2%. 
http://www.cic.gc.ca/ENGLISH/RESOURCES/PUBLICATIONS/multi-report2008/part1.asp


----------



## Silverfire (9 Feb 2010)

I'm not speaking from personal experience so I could be totally wrong; but I'm assuming that if this guy can't follow the simple instructions of handing the necessary paperwork in, no soldier will want to be next to him on the battlefield where failure to adhere to instructions can cause...well death.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2010)

Seems this guy is still flogging the issue:

http://www.standard-freeholder.com/Community/NewsDisplay.aspx?c=38615

http://knowledgenetworkworld.com/blog/2010/02/07/canadian-forces-systemic-racism/


----------

